# Orchids



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I am looking for some small or very small orchids for my dartfrog terrarium. The temperatures are about 25 degrees celcius, 20 at night. Humidity between 80 and 100%. Because of the space available the orchids should be tiny. there is enough light, 2x T5 and 2x T8! Automatic rain installation makes it rain once every day for 30 seconds. Fresh air gets in every hour or so by a very small ventilator (vent runns when the temperature drops at 24 degrees celcius, stops again when 25 degrees celcius is reached).

I have seen some small Bulbophyllum, i realy like these Orchids very much. I have lot of orchids but also lack of knowledge about the huge amount of species and just to much information on the internet makes me want to ask you guys what kind of orchids i should pick.

I hope you understand what i mean, i am of Dutch origin living in Austria and my english is not sooooo gooood. Thanks anyway 

Leo


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty sweet viv, i have a lot of bulbophyllum orchids in my vivs and they all do well so you can look along that genus.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Small bulbophyllums are good. You will also do well with pleurothallids of all sorts. That includes masdevallias. Very cold growing pleuros won't do well, but there are a lot of intermediate to warm growing species to choose from.

Rob


----------



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow thats fast! Thanks, Pleurothallis are very nice, there are lots of tiny Pleuros as well. Do you have some descriptions wich ones are the best for my Viv? Bulbophyllum ...........?? Pleurothallis ........??


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Anything i suggest you might have trouble finding where you are... I'd work with what is available to you. There isn't any real limit on what you can try.

See if you can locate an orchid nursery near you with pleurothallids and/or bulbos, and work with what they have. I'm sure the grower would have some great suggestions.

Rob


----------



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. I will drive to Holland over christmas, there are a lot of growers of both hybrids and botanic orchids in the Netherlands. I will see whats available. But you are totaly right that it is a hard job getting interesting orchids over here.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

There's a thread somewhere here on this very subject. You may want to search for it. Pleurothallis grobyi is a great mini so it definitely should be on your list..


----------



## DJReptile (Mar 9, 2009)

3 species that I use are;

Bulbophyllum gracillimum - A very nice groundcover with lovely little blooms

Dendrobium Lodesigii - Very pretty little plants grows great mounted up on a wall

Ludisia discolor - Gorgeous jewel like foliage, pretty blooms, makes a great centerpiece

I agree with what has been said before, bulbophyllums and pleurothallids will be great plants for you. In addition to that look at smaller dendrobiums and jewel orchids of different sorts. The dendrobiums have the added bonus of several species being highly fragrant.

For information on husbandry and growers in Europe I would suggest the Royal Horticultural Society Orchid Review. The Royal Horticultural Society in the UK is the oldest authority on orchid keeping in the world, and since they're based in Europe I'm certain their publication will have several listings for European breeders and shows. Their website is The Orchid Review | Royal Horticultural Society


----------



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

so we are visiting my parents for christmas and new year in the Netherlands, as well to look for some small orchids for our dartfrog terrarium. As it was already mentioned i have to work with the orchids that are available. I searched for a nursery in the Netherlands and found something interesting. I phoned up the nursery and a friendly lady told me they dont have anything suitable for my terrarium  So i searched the net again for jet another nursery, phoned up and a nice lady told me we would find some orchids there.

After a 2 hour drive we arrived at some glashouses. The nice lady told us to go into the glashouses where here husband would help us. So we went in there and almost got knocked out  it was just amazing. I think this foto will do better then me explaining in bad english:










This is just one of the glashouses, there were about 7 rooms like this. Pots in the middle and tide up orchids on the sides of the rooms. We planed to go there for one hour or so and than visit a dutch city. In the end we spent all day in the nursery. I bought 6 small orchids (i will list them later). There where millions  of orchids suitable for the dartfrog terrarium.

As a famous guy from Austria allways says: I'll be back!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Jackpot!!!!


----------



## EPI (Dec 22, 2009)

I would love to do some shopping there! How nice!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Is that Orchideeen wubben? The set up looks familiar. There are several nice botanical orchid suppliers in the Netherlands.


----------



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes ist is Orchideeen Wubben! 

I bought:

Bulbophyllum kaniense
Hapalochilus dolychoglottis
Macroclinium manabina
Pleurothallis minutalis
Pleurothallis leptotifolia
Epidendrum schlechterianum
Zootrophion serpentinum

And hope they will do well in their new invironment.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

those look like great choices. Dont forget to post more pics


----------



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

Some pictures of the plants.



























Hapalochilus dolychoglottis




































Zootrophion serpentinum


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Very nice haul. Love them all!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

AGREED! I just added that zootrophion to my must have list


----------



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

And placed in the terrarium!










The terrarium has a rain machine, the water is osmose water mixed with tapwater and fertilizer. The water has about 250-280 µS/cm. i cooled the terrarium down to max 24 degrees celcius. A small van with a thermostate controles the temperature and blows in fresh air every 15 minutes for about 2 minutes.

I hope the plants like it in here.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

it sounds pretty excellent, and looks fantastic


----------



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks! I just can't stopp looking in the terrarium, wich means i am really happy with how it looks and works a year after i started it. And lucky me, my girlfriend picked up the hobby with plants as well. We are thinking about setting up something new now or expand another tank (300 liters aquarium with a Turtle) to cultivate some nice plants. Oh jeah,, the frogs are very happy as well! I never heard them but they use the complete terrarium and they show themselfes all the time.

Leo


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

That is a beautiful vivarium. Congrats on the Orchid find. I was wondering what frogs you keep in that vivarium.


----------



## LeoB (Dec 17, 2009)

I keep 2 D. auratus and 4 E. tricolor in there.


----------

